# 80 gal rimless planted tank



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Its been up and running for 4 months now.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow the rimless tanks are the bomb! Beautiful kit

Btw how are you finding the rummy nose tetras in an open-top tank? I kept Harlequins. 10 out of 12 jumped out. My Serpae Tetras and German Rams are doing well in the same tank, so I don't think it's my water quality. 

I love rummys but are they jumpers?


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks. Yes rummys are nice. Yes i have had a few Jump, so they do. I have had three Jump in front of me when i go close to the tank. They think im going to add food and rummys come right to the top. Lucky i'm right there, and i just put it back in the tank. The other jumpers i found them Dead. It does not happen all the time though, and it seems to have stopped now. My water is perfect too. I'm sure by having a open tank you have to accept the fact that, that will happen.



cb1021 said:


> Wow the rimless tanks are the bomb! Beautiful kit
> 
> Btw how are you finding the rummy nose tetras in an open-top tank? I kept Harlequins. 10 out of 12 jumped out. My Serpae Tetras and German Rams are doing well in the same tank, so I don't think it's my water quality.
> 
> I love rummys but are they jumpers?


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Ryan s said:


> Thanks. Yes rummys are nice. Yes i have had a few Jump, so they do. I have had three Jump in front of me when i go close to the tank. They think im going to add food and rummys come right to the top. Lucky i'm right there, and i just put it back in the tank. The other jumpers i found them Dead. It does not happen all the time though, and it seems to have stopped now. My water is perfect too. I'm sure by having a open tank you have to accept the fact that, that will happen.


I had a few fish disappear on me ! I thought I was crazy. I concluded that the Rummy jumped out and my Cats were eating them. along with a couple tetras.

It's no wonder why my cats sit by the tank.. Waiting for the next meal to jump to its doom


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol yes they Jump. I just found one today. At least the cat is having a snack.


----------

